# How to Create Energy From Nothing



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

A lot of people feel “tired”, and blame it on getting not enough sleep, or other external factors. Basically, the fact that they’re tired is always “out of control.”What they don’t know is that there’s a reason for feeling “tired”, and that there’s a simple method to change “tired” to “energized” in a heartbeat…. Most [...]

*Read More...*


----------

